# WW fatalities June 4th



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

*For those who can't access FB at work:*

Moab Times-Independent - Two dead after rafts overturn in Colorado River


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Condolences to the family, friends and fellow passengers of those trips. 

Was Adam a member of the Buzz? He was a private boater from Bountiful, Utah; I am assuming the commercial passenger wasn't likely a member of the forum.

Phillip


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

In a raft in particular, WW at these levels requires quite a bit of skill and a lot of work. And even then, bad things can happen. 

The on-river death situations I've been involved with were unbearably grim for all involved. And the painful aftermath goes on for a long time, for every participant.

Respect and caring concern to all involved.

Rich Phillips


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I guess it could have been even worse. Sounds like Sheri Griffith were in a paddle boat and all 6 people were out.

In Adam's boat there were 3 people and the driver remained on the sticks. 

Funnel has claimed too many lives. Bummer. RIP.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

My condolences.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Never having seen this stretch does anyone have photos of what this looks like at this approximate level, or any level.

RIP.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Very sad to hear this. 

QUOTE=carvedog;401443]Never having seen this stretch does anyone have photos of what this looks like at this approximate level, or any level.

RIP.[/QUOTE]
I don't think a photo could depict this rapid or the consequences. It's a big drop with a boat flipping wave at the bottom. It is in a narrow canyon and impossible to scout. A photo can only be taken from a boat at river level. Maybe drones will change that. A swim at 20,000 would be long, fast, cold and would likely continue through more class 3 water and into the class IV Skull rapid.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

So this is in March, levels were probably between 3000-3500... so multiply the flow by 7. I think this is right below Funnel... but could be wrong... it's somewhere in the vicinity.


----------



## BigSky (Apr 2, 2015)

carvedog said:


> Never having seen this stretch does anyone have photos of what this looks like at this approximate level, or any level.
> 
> RIP.


At 2:49 on this video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmCp9yGw67M

RIP Adam and Charles.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

I have never taken pictures at Funnel Falls, but here's what the pillow on the Rock of Shock and the eddy line into the Room of Doom look like in the mid teens. 

Pictures never do a big rapid justice. So this is not really a good depiction of the surging and raw power of all that flow hammering into the left turn, and splitting between the main current and the Room of Doom (a maybe 50 foot diameter pocket in the cliff face on river right just at the turn).

The current after Skull hole runs right into the Rock of Shock. The pillow there can surge up 3-4 feet on the Rock, and then spill either into the Room, or into the downstream current, and the toilet bowl. The rotating flow in the Room can result in the water level in there being several feet higher than the level in the main stream flow, with that turbulent eddy line surging up and down.

When I've been there in the 20's and above, I've been a little too busy to take out a camera. 

Rich Phillips


----------



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm pretty sure our group flipped at tunnel falls last year at 15,000 cfs. I think the wave that caused it is ~ 10 seconds into the video, but I don't have the memory that Sean has. TheGoat or Fastfish, can you help me out?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=189&v=ocXp-fJC5-s

Super sad. Be safe out there.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

The video is a good one, but at a somewhat lower level. In the 20's, Funnel gives you a wide open run on the left of that rock they pass by on the right. In fact, the rock isn't even there, but the conflicting currents and churning waves make it a place were you really need to really concentrate. 

At about 4:20 in the video, you see the Skull run, with a decent look at Skull hole and what the Room of Doom is like geologically. But because it's lower, the turmoil at the Rock of Shock, and the big eddy line at the entry to the Room are not going on, like they are in the couple of pictures I posted.

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------



## cschmidt1023 (Jan 27, 2015)

Wow completely stunned as a Moab WW guide. I literally was telling a rookie Sherri guide Wednesday night that WW is super washed out above 15k and the only feature is the Rock of Shock.

Sad news condolences to friends, family, and everyone on WW yesterday.


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

carvedog said:


> Never having seen this stretch does anyone have photos of what this looks like at this approximate level, or any level.
> 
> RIP.


A photo doesn't look much different at any level. The hydros on Funnel get extremely strong over 8K or so. A Ranger at the put-in told me once that Funnel is the worst rapid in Westwater because if you flip there, you have to swim Skull and probably Sock It To Me. It's easy to get lined up too far left leading to a flip after the drop, then the current takes you far right where there is no recovery possible unless you are Superman. 

RIP


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

It's really swirly above 20k. Ran it at 26k and the boils and eddylines were strong enough to suck kayaks underwater. Most of the features are washed out but if you swim flush drowning is a real concern. 

Thoughts with the families. Be safe out there everyone.


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

BigSky said:


> At 2:49 on this video.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmCp9yGw67M
> 
> RIP Adam and Charles.


This is low flow. Thanks for posting. I'd love to see it at 20K. I'm sure it's big and this video doesn't demonstrate that.

This video I found does a good job showing the size at 15K. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocXp-fJC5-s


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

*5...0...*

Above 16k call it 5...O...
nasty left, ugly right
Awesome center surf breaking wave
Not great 4 swimming


----------



## cschmidt1023 (Jan 27, 2015)

Found this on youtube for 20,300 so exactly the same conditions. Funnel starts around 1:10. Looks very different than usual...bunch of medium laterals and a pretty big wave that this guy goes right of.

Mediocre video of a mediocre boater but a good look at what the rapids look like. I'm still in disbelief that an 18 foot commercial rig went over having rowed many through the canyon at various water levels. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfNZig0Y3iI


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

cschmidt1023 said:


> Found this on youtube for 20,300 so exactly the same conditions. Funnel starts around 1:10. Looks very different than usual...bunch of medium laterals and a pretty big wave that this guy goes right of.
> 
> Mediocre video of a mediocre boater but a good look at what the rapids look like. I'm still in disbelief that an 18 foot commercial rig went over having rowed many through the canyon at various water levels.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfNZig0Y3iI


Wrong. 
Mediocre Vid, but Good Boater. His skills make it look easy, just like so many that are good at their craft. This video does show the powerful waves on the left.


----------



## cschmidt1023 (Jan 27, 2015)

Yea probably a dumb thing to say, I just never see people push into Skull and it looked like he just barely got far enough left, whereas with pulling you can ship your oars after 3-4 solid pulls. 

I read a comment on the SL Trib that someone was speculating there may have been debris causing a strainer in Funnel. Seems unlikely to me(no re-circulating water or eddies and the rocks are pretty buried), but has anyone heard anything like that?


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

I've seen logs in WW before at 25k level, but not at Funnel, it really becomes a standing wide wave, you just pick a direction where to break through it. But if you approach it sideways, has a good potential to cork screw you into a flip. Plus eddie lines and boilers are nuts after Funnel at that level.


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

captishmael said:


> Wrong.
> Mediocre Vid, but Good Boater. His skills make it look easy, just like so many that are good at their craft. This video does show the powerful waves on the left.


I agree. I know the rower well. He has years of guiding experience and I would consider him an expert. Watch it again and observe how few strokes he takes to get in position. The video could have been better. 

Funnel could be an unpleasant place to swim in warm/slow water. It must have been a nightmare with two boats flipped at the same time.

Condolences to the families.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

kazak4x4 said:


> I've seen logs in WW before at 25k level, but not at Funnel, it really becomes a standing wide wave, you just pick a direction where to break through it. But if you approach it sideways, has a good potential to cork screw you into a flip. Plus eddie lines and boilers are nuts after Funnel at that level.


Yeah, Funnel ate me 2 years ago... and that was at 10k.

We ran it last year at 21k, I'll see if I have gopro video of it.

I don't personally know Adam Ericksen, but we have had his mom on a Westwater trip before with us.

Sad deal.

DanCan


----------



## Unclepahgre (Aug 2, 2010)

We just got off the river...21,800cfs. It's the real deal...and even more real knowing that 2 adventurers such as ourselves paid the ultimate price. We had 3 14-15' boats, 2 kayaks...and put in at 10am. We were through the canyon to Big Horn in 2 hours. Tons of debris floating. The boils were immense, lifting boats a foot out of the water. We could look down at least 2 feet into the larger and amazingly random and short lived whirlpools...swimming is not an option. We saw 500lb logs get sucked under never to be seen again...

The rapids above funnel are washed out...except Little D. That thing was still massive, pushy and the eddy at the bottom can suck a boat in for a while.

Funnel was a standing, double lateral rising roughly 6-7 feet with seemingly carbonated boils on each side and past the crest. The waves are not undoable...the issue is how fast everything moves and happens at this level. One has to see where he needs to be and get there immediately...there is no time to second guess. The wave train from Funnel through Surprise is pretty consistent...and the Skull right to left is the move but Skull, while buried, is nuclear from a hydraulic perspective. The immense power is bone chilling and to think what was going through peoples' minds during their fateful trip only underscores the intensity. Whew. 

It is a run not to be disrespected or toyed with. Be safe my friends.


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

Well said, Thank You!


----------



## Spike (Apr 6, 2008)

Well stated uncle pahgre!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes Unclepagre, thank you for qualifying what "washed out" means. The term sounds benign but flushed wave trains full of whirlpools and strong eddies are real hazards.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

The very first time I rowed WW as a boatman, after having been on it several times as a passenger, it was at 35k. Even Funnel was "washed out" at that level so to speak.


But to this day the swirling, boiling, sucking whirlpools that pull the corner of your raft down and dump water in it and make you think you are being sucked down to the depths of the river are vivid in my mind. As is the speed of getting flushed through the canyon at higher water levels.


My buddies who had been on WW at that level before and experienced that were very kind to point out what to expect in the rapids at 35k, no one thought to mention those dang whirlpools.


My heart goes out to those involved.


DanCan


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

It's not the flip that counts. It's the swim. The middle section of WW is not a good place for swimmers at these flows.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

I swam through the face of Skull last year at 20,000 cfs. Didn't surface until after rock of shock. Not much buoyancy in that froth-

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

The only thing I could add to the discussion of high water WW are:

1. Very serious safety talk before entering canyon with proper breathing and swimming technique. Including throw ropes throws and catching. That's the only thing could possibly save a swimmer at these flows, without another boat down river from the raft.

2. A crouch strap on your pfd to minimize the water pfd battle once you are swimming. 

3. Helmets to prevent gear head bashing once the boat is overturned. 

4. Proper cold water gear (wetsuit/splash gear or a dry suit)

5. Minimize alcohol consumption until after the rapids (by no means I am stating that was the cause on the dreaded day)


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

Good points Alex. I have become more concerned about the cold water than just about anything else. When I went over in Funnel I had boats in front and behind me... I still ended up swimming nearly all the way to Skull because I got separated from my boat. The water was not "too" cold, but since then I have donned the wet suit.


I spoke with the BLM office this morning, scored another permit for Aug, they haven't heard cause of death yet... whether drowning or hyperthermia.


DanCan


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for posting up the vids and pics. Not sure why I wanted to see what caused this tragedy. That it looks fairly innocuous in a way, reinforces the idea of never letting your guard down. 

One of these days I will get to run this. Seems like we always go to Cat when we get to Southern Utah.


----------



## cschmidt1023 (Jan 27, 2015)

There were boats below the commercial rig (which was not a paddle boat) that flipped, and the commercial customer who passed away was out of the water after Skull. 

The private rig dump trucked (it did not flip) and it sounds like they followed SG pretty closely...one of my buddies speculated they ran too close together and could not maneuver, but not confirmed (although certainly a possible explanation). The private boater who passed away was not pulled out until after Last Chance.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

cschmidt1023 said:


> There were boats below the commercial rig (which was not a paddle boat) that flipped, and the commercial customer who passed away was out of the water after Skull.
> 
> The private rig dump trucked (it did not flip) and it sounds like they followed SG pretty closely...one of my buddies speculated they ran too close together and could not maneuver, but not confirmed (although certainly a possible explanation). The private boater who passed away was not pulled out until after Last Chance.


Following too close is what caused my boat to flip in Surprise (I wasn't driving, so my first flip is still in my future). But at high flow WW, especially past Funnel, you got to keep the distance between boats not to bunch up and run over each other.

This is 15,200 cfs Funnel Rapid accident we had a while back, luckily no swims. My first time captaining a paddle crew. Alcohol was a problem in the other boat, our paddle boat couldn't slow down to give enough space for the slow boat to move through. 

Also, didn't help me messing up my Right and Left when I was yelling command in Skull... oops

https://youtu.be/Y8AIcZXrDqU?t=2m8s (start at 2m8s)


----------



## thaGoat (May 30, 2011)

gwheyduke said:


> I'm pretty sure our group flipped at tunnel falls last year at 15,000 cfs. I think the wave that caused it is ~ 10 seconds into the video, but I don't have the memory that Sean has. TheGoat or Fastfish, can you help me out?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=189&v=ocXp-fJC5-s
> 
> Super sad. Be safe out there.


-----
Pretty sure you're right. At 15K Funnel turns into a big standing wave. If you don't T-up, things get messy. Still can't believe how well Graham handle flipping that boat back over and then running Skull.

Super sorry for everyone out there... Condolence to everyone.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

carvedog said:


> That it looks fairly innocuous in a way, reinforces the idea of never letting your guard down.


Yeah, videos and pictures don't do things justice... I can guarantee that I never feel calm staring down that tongue at Funnel. 

@cschmidt1023... boater fell out at Funnel and not back in until Last Chance... that is a frightening long ways.

DanCan


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

DanCan, I just found your Funnels the right way and wrong way video on your youtube channel. Albeit a different water level, it's a fairly accurate view of this entire thread. You ok with sharing it?


----------

